# what are your other interests?



## Mr. Friendly (Aug 29, 2014)

yeah, other than fish, what else do you like to do for fun?

me? astronomy. coffee and shooting.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I grow these.


----------



## Mr. Friendly (Aug 29, 2014)

are they a challenge, poiuy?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I converted my fish room to an bird room
Budgies, Bourke parakeet, cockatiels, Zebra finches, and lovebirds. 
&
2 cats

I also like cultivating the bamboo and banana plants around my place

I also have my collector car = Chev SSR
and Harley Try Glide for the days when my back in not bothering me<G>


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> I grow these.
> View attachment 134849


Those look interesting. What are they?

I only have 4 fish so most of my tanks are filled with frogs and turtles. (and I'm cutting back on those too)

Right now I am doing some things to my car to get it ready for collectors plates next year.

I spend a lot of evenings walking with my wife down at the Vedder river.

And I'm on the hunt for new wheels for my other car.

Pretty boring stuff. :lol:


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Angels trumpets or brugmansia, a tropical shrub that has 12-20 inch long scented flowers. We're up to about 100 different varieties of them now, probably a worse addiction than my tanks


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I collect fruit trees and citrus trees. Up to 33 fruit trees (mostly multiple variety grafted trees of peach/apricot/nectarine/plum/apple/persimmon/Asian pear/European pear/figs etc. on dwarf/semi-dwarf rootstock) and about 50 citrus trees (dif. lemons/limes/orange/mandarin/grapefruit/pomelo). Takes up a huge amount of backyard and greenhouse space. I also have about 20+ blueberry bushes and 10 other berry types (Logan, Lingon, Taye, Raspberry, Strawberry, Red & Black currant, Goose, Cran, etc.) 

I'll eventually downsize and keep mainly my favourite fruits & citrus, but I'm very OCD when it comes to collecting different varieties. 

Anthony


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

I keep a crested gecko and dart frogs.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Newts! I have two Chinese Fire Belly Newts and their baby "Newtlet", who is an Eft right now so he's terrestrial. Cycling a small tank for him to try to get him to go aquatic soon... 
Also gardening and maintaining our pond. I am jealous of all the fruit and citrus trees you have Seahorse Fanatic, but we frequently have bears in our backyards so I wouldn't want to tempt them!







("Newtlet")


----------



## Mr. Friendly (Aug 29, 2014)

that's very cool.

I'd like to have a bird...but I don't have the time to dedicate to one, so that's not fair.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I have too many interests and don't spends enough time on any of them.. LOL..Pets , plants shooting & reloading. Fishing , riding my quad......And then there's the computer and electronics, rockhounding....and the interests go on .


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Bioactive reptile setups, bearded dragons, carnivorous plants, succulents, and then computer stuff. I want to get into birds but my lady is definitely not a fan of them sadly. When I get the chance hiking, biking, etc.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Java Finches and Bourkes Parakeets. I also collect antique postcards dating back to 1900.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

TomC said:


> Java Finches and Bourkes Parakeets. I also collect antique postcards dating back to 1900.


Used to keep Java finches and budgies when I was a kid mannnnnnnnnnnnny years ago, I remember Java finches were $1.50 each at Woolworth stores. 
Cheers Older than dirt :lol:


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Used to keep Java finches and budgies when I was a kid mannnnnnnnnnnnny years ago, I remember Java finches were $1.50 each at Woolworth stores.
> Cheers Older than dirt :lol:


 I remember waxbill finches at 99 cents. They were all wild caught and probably 95 per cent died before reaching the pet shop. It must have really done a number on wild populations.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

I've done many animals. Showed and bred angora rabbits and spin their wool on a spinning wheel, knit, used to sew, Guinea pigs, had chickens, raised pigs, geese, turkeys, ducks, did the lizard thing for my son. Had budgies and lovebirds. And of course dogs...had yorkies and of course now I have poodles.do a bit of building mainly just
For fish racks, Rsbbit cages etc .
Now
All my time is consumed with fish and the store. Oh and of course my 38 year career was dog grooming . Now just mine. 
I guess you can say most
Of my life was in animals! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Friendly (Aug 29, 2014)

davefrombc said:


> I have too many interests and don't spends enough time on any of them.. LOL..Pets , plants shooting & reloading. Fishing , riding my quad......And then there's the computer and electronics, rockhounding....and the interests go on .


hey dave, what do you shoot and where do you shoot?

I primarily go to MRG, but am on the list to sign up at Abby for their friendlier pistol range rules.

I know about computers and electronics...that's what I do for work.


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

hmmm, animals, 2 dogs, 1 cat, one African gray parrot, 2 ponds, aquariums. Plants as well, mainly rare/new perennials since I can get them cheap at work ; )
I love to travel as well and try to get one exotic trip in a year. This November it's Peru !


----------



## Honedge (Sep 27, 2016)

Painting, and want to learn a musical instrument.


----------

